# Centipede mother on eggs



## Draiman (Apr 9, 2010)

The centipede egg-laying season is here


----------



## peterbourbon (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey,

congrats!
There is no need for a proof tho.
Pedes simply can.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 9, 2010)

heck yeah they can!


i've had mom's throw eggs for years after i wc them!  rather handy for getting the babies... but pretty annoying cuz you can never be *sure* you actually made captive bred and not captive hatched for adult WC's





nice... is that a mutilans?


----------



## Draiman (Apr 9, 2010)

peterbourbon said:


> Hey,
> 
> congrats!
> There is no need for a proof tho.
> ...


Yeah, I wasn't sure of it before though. Hopefully I get some pedelings, then raise them up _separately_ and see if they are still communal, as you suggested before 



cacoseraph said:


> heck yeah they can!
> 
> 
> i've had mom's throw eggs for years after i wc them!  rather handy for getting the babies... but pretty annoying cuz you can never be *sure* you actually made captive bred and not captive hatched for adult WC's
> ...


For years afterward? That's pretty interesting.

Yep, mutilans "Yellow Leg", I have nothing uncommon at this time, despite searching for pedes all over Europe and even closer to home in Asia :/


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 9, 2010)

ha, don't feel bad. i only have a bunch of centipedes i caught from essentially my backyard... and i am enjoying the HELL out of them!  and i've had a good amount of exotics and stuff, too


----------



## Draiman (Apr 9, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> ha, don't feel bad. i only have a bunch of centipedes i caught from essentially my backyard... and i am enjoying the HELL out of them!  and i've had a good amount of exotics and stuff, too


It's just that there are a couple of species I really want, yet are not available at all anywhere, and they aren't even hardwickei or gigantea or anything like that!

I know what you mean about local stuff - recently I have been planning to start another "communal" mutilans setup in an effort to breed the red and yellow colorforms together, but by some great stroke of luck my sole supplier has stopped importing the red leg form, so my plans have gone up in smoke. Plus the cool mystery pede I myself collected in the jungles here also died (in typical centipede fashion, for no apparent reason), so I'm left with pretty much nothing.


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 9, 2010)

oh dang, i sort of remember that pede.  


ha! i thought you lived in europe!


----------



## Draiman (Apr 9, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> oh dang, i sort of remember that pede.
> 
> 
> ha! i thought you lived in europe!


Yeah, a real shame. At least it was positively identified though.


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 9, 2010)

yeah, a bit better to have the right name to put on a gravestone


----------



## Teal (Apr 9, 2010)

*Awesome photo! Good luck  *


----------



## Frédérick (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey Draiman, I am in the same situation as you! I can't find much info on the process of incubation by the mutilans mom tho...should I feed the mom during this stage or should I wait until the babies hatch?

thank you!

Fred


----------



## Draiman (Apr 19, 2010)

Frédérick said:


> Hey Draiman, I am in the same situation as you! I can't find much info on the process of incubation by the mutilans mom tho...should I feed the mom during this stage or should I wait until the babies hatch?
> 
> thank you!
> 
> Fred


Hehe, egg-laying season indeed 

Don't feed her or disturb her at all during this period. Keep her in a warm, dark place (such as in a cupboard, although make sure there is also adequate ventilation) and the eggs should hatch in 3-4 weeks. Best of luck! 

As for mine, today is Day 10 and I see development in the eggs already, so fingers crossed.


----------



## super-pede (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm always getting surprise clutches of eggs.really exciting until momma eats them!Momma pedes are the pedes that you really don't want to piss off!


----------



## Frédérick (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks a lot Draiman! 

I'll post pictures of mine when I have time, be sure to do so too!! 

PS: Good luck with yours!

Oh, just another question mate, there's around 6 holes in the plastic box, should I drill some more on top/on the sides or is this adequate ventilation already?


----------



## Draiman (Apr 19, 2010)

Frédérick said:


> Thanks a lot Draiman!
> 
> I'll post pictures of mine when I have time, be sure to do so too!!
> 
> ...


I will post more pictures when the eggs hatch, for sure.

Wouldn't drilling holes cause a lot of disruption? 6 holes isn't a lot at all (I have about 25 holes on the lid of mine), but centipedes will eat their eggs at the slightest disturbance.


----------



## micheldied (Apr 19, 2010)

i agree with draiman,i'd say let her be.
minimal disruption (although mine was forgiving no matter how often i disturbed her).
congrats to all you guys!


----------



## Draiman (Apr 19, 2010)

Couldn't resist taking a few photos tonight 

Day 11, eggs turning into embryos:













Adjusting herself:







The golden brood:


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 19, 2010)

golden brood is just awesome looking, dude!


what temps are you keeping at?  it appears that your eggs are developing WAY faster than mine did... but iirc i had mine at a cooler time of year, so my bugs were probably in the 65*f-75*F range


GL

but i think you got past the hard part. *knock on wood or approriate cultural analog*... but when i get the babies to that "golden stage" it seems like the chances for munchage are much less.


----------



## Draiman (Apr 19, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> golden brood is just awesome looking, dude!
> 
> 
> what temps are you keeping at?  it appears that your eggs are developing WAY faster than mine did... but iirc i had mine at a cooler time of year, so my bugs were probably in the 65*f-75*F range
> ...


Oh definitely.  From what I have observed with other female pedes I have had, if the mother is going to eat her eggs (either due to infertility or unsuitable rearing conditions), she does it within the first 4-5 days. I think once you get past that initial stage you probably have about a 70% chance of success.

It's a lot warmer over here in Singapore - about 32 degrees C in the day (89 degrees Fahrenheit!), down to 25-28 at night. I guess that explains it. How long did your broods take to get to this stage?

EDIT: Also, humidity levels average 80% over here, often reaching 100% every time it rains. I suppose that might boost development as well. Just went to look in on them and I can see antennae and body segments developing


----------



## peterbourbon (Apr 19, 2010)

Draiman said:


> Oh definitely.  From what I have observed with other female pedes I have had, if the mother is going to eat her eggs (either due to infertility or unsuitable rearing conditions), she does it within the first 4-5 days. I think once you get past that initial stage you probably have about a 70% chance of success.


Don't wanna disappoint you, but I have seen mothers eating their pedelings after 2 months. They were fully developed nymphs.
Don't judge on those...erm...hobby theories (let's call it like this).

Nevertheless I hope you have luck this time after all those disappointments.

Cheers
Turgut


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 19, 2010)

peterbourbon said:


> Don't wanna disappoint you, but I have seen mothers eating their pedelings after 2 months. They were fully developed nymphs.
> Don't judge on those...erm...hobby theories (let's call it like this).
> 
> Nevertheless I hope you have luck this time after all those disappointments.
> ...


who among us is really anything but a hobbyist?  VERY small %



oh sure... i mean, you can get a mom to eat babies at any point, really.  but i would say out of the ~25-30 broods i've gotten babies from over the years only 1-2 ate the babies after they were so well formed.  both Ethmostigmus, iirc.

of the ~12-15 S. polymorpha broods i have hatched out EVERY single one, iirc, was good to go once they were golden


----------



## peterbourbon (Apr 19, 2010)

Alright, 

I just wanted to share my experience and the probability of loosing pedelings, even when you think they are safe - and even if you don't change anything.

"The common hobby view" says that people just have to wait for a certain larval stage to be sure nothing happens.
I'm so glad most people are over it and only some veterans still don't believe.

Better no expectations than wrong expectations. I know, Gavin has lost a lot of species for no reason - and I rather stick to the possibility it doesn't work out than to say he has made it and nothing can happen now. This is simply wrong. Cause it happened to me - and others as well.

These are just facts, nothing more.

Cheers
Turgut


----------



## Draiman (Apr 20, 2010)

peterbourbon said:


> Don't wanna disappoint you, but I have seen mothers eating their pedelings after 2 months. They were fully developed nymphs.
> Don't judge on those...erm...hobby theories (let's call it like this).
> 
> Nevertheless I hope you have luck this time after all those disappointments.
> ...


I'm sure there are a few cases like these (which is why I said 70%). Fingers crossed 



peterbourbon said:


> Better no expectations than wrong expectations. I know, Gavin has lost a lot of species for no reason - and I rather stick to the possibility it doesn't work out than to say he has made it and nothing can happen now. This is simply wrong. Cause it happened to me - and others as well.
> 
> These are just facts, nothing more.
> 
> ...


True, true. I'll try not to get my hopes too high!



cacoseraph said:


> who among us is really anything but a hobbyist?  VERY small %
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair Caco, Turgut is more than a hobbyist 

That looks like a darned good success rate! Have you ever got successful broods from any S. subspinipes?


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 20, 2010)

lol yeah, it's not over til it's over but looks good so far.  I've noticed too though that when I have seen Sc heros pedes eat eggs, it seems to be pretty soon after they lay them.  But I don't know why, it could be that I've kept them too hot at the time, not fertile, or something else I'm not realizing.  I personally don't have much experience with subspinipes pedes and never had one that laid eggs.  Pedes, eggs and babies...:wall:  The craziest thing I saw was when I looked under a rock and a Sc heros was there holding on to the rock and her nymph babies fell all over the place.  I picked up all the babies and the mom, took them home, the babies crawled back on the mom on the way home bouncing around in my Toyota truck, she ate two injured ones and left the others alone.  I moved her and the babies out of the deli when I got home with a spoon.  She raised them and I let most of them go.  Then last year I saw two mate, the female laid eggs, I was feeling good about and then 3 days later she's chowing down on pede caviar


----------



## micheldied (Apr 20, 2010)

great!
when and if you get pedelings,make sure not to make the same stupid mistake i did...


----------



## centoid (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Draiman, glad to see a fellow countryman in this hobby. My mutilans has given birth to a cluster of about 18 pedelings which i've since separated from her. Don't think she devoured any eventhough i kept removing her rock to check the progress. Didn't eat and drink for a few weeks haha..

Where do you get your other specmens? Seems to me that only mutilans are available here haha..


----------



## micheldied (Apr 20, 2010)

centoid said:


> Hi Draiman, glad to see a fellow countryman in this hobby. My mutilans has given birth to a cluster of about 18 pedelings which i've since separated from her. Don't think she devoured any eventhough i kept removing her rock to check the progress. Didn't eat and drink for a few weeks haha..
> 
> Where do you get your other specmens? Seems to me that only mutilans are available here haha..


only mutilans are available here because they are for feeding fish.
i guess they use mutilans only since they can all be crammed together in the same tank.


----------



## centoid (Apr 20, 2010)

micheldied said:


> only mutilans are available here because they are for feeding fish.
> i guess they use mutilans only since they can all be crammed together in the same tank.


haha yeah that's true that's why i'm curious where he gets the other specimens? you another sgporean too? hahaha thought i was the only weird one into centipedes, nice to meet you


----------



## Draiman (Apr 20, 2010)

micheldied said:


> only mutilans are available here because they are for feeding fish.
> i guess they use mutilans only since they can all be crammed together in the same tank.


You know, back in 2005-2006 when there were three fish shops at C328 (Polyart, the "florist" and this old guy in the middle who always had plenty of oddballs for sale), I remember the old guy sold centipedes as well, but instead of mutilans I quite clearly remember them being brown and striped, which means they were probably S. subspinipes subspinipes. Of course, at the time I had absolutely no idea, so I didn't get any. He closed shop sometime after 2006, god knows why. It was a real shame, since he always had some rare fish in stock. As far as I'm aware, even now S. subspinipes subspinipes are being sold in fish shops in Malaysia. Looks like a trip across the Johor Strait is in order...


----------



## micheldied (Apr 20, 2010)

Draiman said:


> You know, back in 2005-2006 when there were three fish shops at C328 (Polyart, the "florist" and this old guy in the middle who always had plenty of oddballs for sale), I remember the old guy sold centipedes as well, but instead of mutilans I quite clearly remember them being brown and striped, which means they were probably S. subspinipes subspinipes. Of course, at the time I had absolutely no idea, so I didn't get any. He closed shop sometime after 2006, god knows why. It was a real shame, since he always had some rare fish in stock. As far as I'm aware, even now S. subspinipes subspinipes are being sold in fish shops in Malaysia. Looks like a trip across the Johor Strait is in order...


i dont remember him selling pedes at all,probably because i was only a fish addict back then.
he closed in 2007 actually,he said he had no business and was going to "do something else",if i remember right.
very cool that he had a different species...if you go over,be sure to bring some back for me!


----------



## Draiman (Apr 20, 2010)

micheldied said:


> i dont remember him selling pedes at all,probably because i was only a fish addict back then.
> he closed in 2007 actually,he said he had no business and was going to "do something else",if i remember right.
> very cool that he had a different species...if you go over,be sure to bring some back for me!


Lol I remember always seeing him outside the shop doing some yoga-esque thing.

I don't think I'll actually be going over; I'll see if I can ask a friend there to send some over :}


----------



## micheldied (Apr 20, 2010)

Draiman said:


> Lol I remember always seeing him outside the shop doing some yoga-esque thing.
> 
> I don't think I'll actually be going over; I'll see if I can ask a friend there to send some over :}


yeah that was pretty weird...but he was a nice guy.
awesome,cant wait.


----------

